# Weight Watchers New Plan: Freestyle



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I started three days ago and I love it. 
Fruits and veggies (non-starch) have always been free (or at least for the last while) but now the list of zero point foods has expanded to “nudge” people in the direction of a healthier more plant based diet.
All beans, eggs, veggies (now including corn and peas), boneless skinless chicken breast and turkey, fish, shellfish and nonfat plain Greek yogurt are zero points. You can eat them till you aren’t hungry.

Everything else has assigned points you can track easily online. 

I’m pleased because I keep gravitating in the direction of a more plant based, Mediterranean kind of diet. This lends itself well to it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I've heard of a lot of people starting this weight loss diet. I can't wait to see your progress


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Good luck on your diet using WW. I used them years ago and did lose up to 50 pounds. Then I found a woman who could cook...nothing else to say..lol


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm going to look into this further, thank you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

4.5 pounds gone in the first week. Looking at this as more of a lifestyle change into the mostly plant based diet that I want to eat.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> 4.5 pounds gone in the first week. Looking at this as more of a lifestyle change into the mostly plant based diet that I want to eat.


Good job,that's awesome


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

That's great progress, Lisa. Congratulations!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> 4.5 pounds gone in the first week. Looking at this as more of a lifestyle change into the mostly plant based diet that I want to eat.


This is amazing ! I may switch to this new plan if I can find it on line. Though I have been using the old point system with success. I don't drink alcohol, eat fat, meat or drink juice or pop. But I already had a plant based diet and ate all my veggies and fish and eggs and cheese for protein and didn't lose weight until I started the other point system. It will be interesting to see how the new diet works over the long haul.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lisa, how has the weight loss gone for you these last 2 weeks? Just curious. Was thinking about possibly trying this WW myself.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Not as great as the first week. Half pound the second week and a pound this past week. Still...heading in the right direction.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

You ARE doing great. A half a pound a week is 26 pounds a year and my experience has been that every week is different.


----------

